# Menu bar black comment faire ?



## Sylow (18 Octobre 2009)

Yep 

j'aimerai savoir comment mettre en noire la barre des menus en haut.

je tombe que sur des liens HS...

Merci


----------



## Sylow (21 Octobre 2009)

pas tous en meme temps


----------



## link.javaux (22 Octobre 2009)

Facile :O

Bon 
1) tu télécharge themepark
2) Tu ouvres l'applications
3) Ta une fenêtre "Unititled" dans laquel il y a trois boutons; tu cliques sur "Edit sArtFile"
4) Ta une deuxième fenêtre qui s'ouvre; tu cherches l'image 116 (clique sur une image et regarde son index dans le bas de la page
5) Tu remplaces cette image par une image noir de 1pixel x 21pixel (tu cliques glisse ton image PNG dans le cadre en dessous de la liste d'image)
6) pomme S, pomme W
7) pomme S
8) Tu cliques sur "apply theme"
9) tu mets ta barre de menu en opaque (via pref systeme)
10) Tu redémarre ta session et voila

Edit; si tu fais des conneries c'est pas ma faute :O


----------



## Sylow (22 Octobre 2009)

C'est facil quand on sait faire , je suis pourtant débrouillard, mais je suis toujours tombé sur es sites en anglais avec des liens mort, ou des log non compatible SL ^^

Je te remercie en tout cas j'essai ce soir


----------



## zep3 (22 Octobre 2009)

En espérant que cette barre noir te plaise: http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16799608


----------

